# 1996 Trek 9800 OCLV



## RFC (Apr 22, 2008)

I am the orginal owner of this bike, but it is now in the possession of my son.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm surprised the AT-4's have made it this far!

Glad your son is getting use out of the bike.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Sold a few of those back in the day but never rode one....looks like new, hope your son loves it.


----------



## paramount66 (Jun 14, 2009)

Bars suck, Bike RULES!


----------

